# Keeping Yourself Sane While Unemployed?



## icewater (Sep 15, 2014)

I can't stand that i'm 22 years old, still living with my parents, and have never had a stable full-time job. I have been unable to get even a part-time job since my last temporary call center job in 2014. I have been applying all over, including the local Walmart. Along with applying to job postings, and posting job wanted ads in local Facebook groups, I have also been mailing resumes and cover letters to companies i'm interested in.

How do you unemployed people stay sane? People always give me the same old advice and it just gets annoying (Not talking about anyone on this site ). If I can't even get a job at Walmart what future do I have to look forward to? I have tried temp services which have resulted in *ZERO* results. I have tried revising my resume over and over, and have had others look at my resume to make sure i'm not the only one who thinks it looks good.

I have no criminal record, drug use, hell not even a single traffic violation. I'm studying for an associates degree in Computer Information Technology, and have also received academic honors with a high GPA.

I'm not sure where I went wrong in life. I can barely even sleep anymore cause I keep thinking about my future. I'm always frustrated, stressed, angry, and miserable. I don't like the person i'm becoming, living in this small mountain town has been hell, with no escape in sight. If I could at least carve out a basic living I would have much more freedom than I do now in my parents house.

I just feel like a loser, even though I have tried very hard to make my life better. They say money can't buy happiness, but all my problems are related to not having money. I'm missing out on normal young adult activities, like dating (Which I have never done before), living on my own, ect. My parents are so restrictive, I have to walk on eggshells constantly.

My parents nearly had a civil war with another member of their church over my sister playing Minecraft. The other family accused Minecraft of basically being demonic, and my parents being the way they are always try to go with the flow, and are afraid of doing anything that might get them in trouble with the other church members. Basically, someone else needs to do it first, like watch a movie, before they feel safe watching it without getting in trouble. Needless to say I can't do anything fun, and can barely stay here since I declared myself an Atheist.

My sister is secretly an Atheist, and she tells me how my parents talk behind my back, and basically say i'm going to go down with this system because i'm not a Jehovah Witness.


----------



## LotusBloom (May 30, 2015)

You seem young. There is a long life ahead of you to change your situation no matter how slow.

I am unemployed too.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

I thought this thread was keeping yourself sane while employed! It's not great on the other side either bro


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

What I want to know is how do you keep yourself sane while employed? Because I feel like I'm loosing my sanity at work


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Being unemployed is much better than being employed bro. Once again I let the feelings of worthlessness and deadbeat shaming get to me, so I caved in and got a job. Worst decision of my life. I just want to be ****ing comfortable.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My girlfriend is dealing with the same thing. It's especially hard since she lives in a city the chews people up and spits them out.

Then once you find a job, it's like a prison sentence. Life wasn't meant to be like this.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Just do productive things. Exercise,do work around the house. Learn things,go to the library and find books on things you're interested in,keep your brain engaged and don't kill it by playing video games.

If you can't enjoy your free time when you're unemployed,you're not going to enjoy it any more when you're employed. And you'll probably hate your job as well...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

LadyApathy said:


> What I want to know is how do you keep yourself sane while employed? Because I feel like I'm loosing my sanity at work


Enjoy your time off.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Enjoy it

Really, enjoy it, coz once your employed..:frown2:

I used to mope about when I was unemployed, sleeping half the day, not really doing anything..maybe the odd game or movie and I'd teach myself a few bits and bobs, but it felt like I was a bit depressed really.

Well now I'm working full time the depression is off the scale even the things I used to enjoy doing I can't bring myself to do, its bloody soul destroying and I'd love to go back to how it was if it was feasible. 

Unless of course your part of the small % who enjoys their job...


----------



## angelrawr7 (Oct 30, 2014)

This is literally me right now. I was about to post the exact same thing! 
Anyways, I totally know how you feel. It sucks  Sighs, you just gotta keep applying. I'm the same age as you too, and it's really hard to get through especially everyone you know seems that their getting their life going and you're just there in the same position. 

Don't give up, I'm trying my hardest too. >.< It's going to get better, and you'll find something eventually. In the meantime, just do things you love ex. hobbies, be with family and friends etc. Try to kinda distract yourself from the same old negative thoughts. That's what I'm trying to do right now ^_^


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

There are so many things to do in this world but you can't do any of it if you have to work 8 hours a day amg!!!! **** work


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

It's seems almost a little too coincidental that you and I share the same thoughts.

Believe it or not, I too am an aspiring IT major looking for something in network security.

I recently finished my second year at my community college, and have since started looking for part-time positions for the summer—to no avail.

I decided earlier on that I would first try going through the internship route, but either nothing related to my field was close enough to my location or I just wasn't qualified.

It's nerve-racking...

I then figured my only option left was to suffer through my first job (ever) at some run-down chain or store out of convenience. So far I've tried a local food warehouse, Safeway, and I'll be applying soon to another wholesale food mart.

I haven't tried sending my resume to nearby companies as I'm not even sure where to look. LinkedIn has done nothing for me, and I even tried looking online for jobs/internships/companies related to IT around my area, yet I didn't find anything relevant.

I have limited knowledge regarding who to contact and etc.

I just wish people would give me a chance...

Like you, I have no criminal or defiant history, so what's the deal here?

Sometimes it's like the world is just out to get us...


----------



## icewater (Sep 15, 2014)

I even called Walmart about a week after I applied and they HR manager said they don't have any positions open. I'm trying to scrape the bottom of the jobs barrel and I still can't find anything. :/

I know the job market is bad, but this bad? I can't accept that the problem is the job market forever, I live in an especially bad job area, but people in other areas seem to get jobs. Maybe it's favoritism, this area seems to run on the good ol' boy system. I guess I don't know the right people to get a job.


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

It feels terrible


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

It's better to be unemployed. When I was working I felt like my soul was being drained. I was unable to speak to anyone and thus couldn't make friends and felt lonely and empty. And I had to listen to everyone else talk about how glorious their lives were and I inevitably compared mine to them, and it only made me realize how ****ty my life was compared to theirs. At least when I'm unemployed I can just stay in my room all day and not have to subject myself to the cruelties of the world.


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

What about how to keep yourself sane while employed?


----------

